# Angle for Incline Press



## CowPimp (Feb 5, 2004)

What angle, approximately, would you guys suggest that I do the incline press at?  Is it bad to have the angle to steep?  Is a very slight incline of 10-15 degrees all the is necessary to attack the chest differently?  I'm not sure what angle I'm using now, I'm too lazy to go downstairs.  My visual memory tells me between 30-45 degrees.


----------



## Rissole (Feb 6, 2004)

I like about 30  Too steep= too much delt


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 6, 2004)

Yeah, eventually the movement would "become" the military press as the bench becomes inclined more.

Is it still worth it to do it at 15 degrees or so?  I would like to keep the exercise as chest-targeted as possible, while still being considered a worthwhile incline press.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 6, 2004)

Actually 15 degrees has more chest activation than any of the other angles.  Once you get over that, you are still using chest, but shoulder abduction starts to come into play and you start using your shoulders more.


----------



## Big Smoothy (Feb 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> Actually 15 degrees has more chest activation than any of the other angles.  Once you get over that, you are still using chest, but shoulder abduction starts to come into play and you start using your shoulders more.



What is "abduction?"  Using more of my shoulders than my chest I assume.  The angles I've been using is more toward the military press now.  

My goals is to get huge shoulders.  I assume that a steeper incline angle that is actually more military than incline can help my shoulders grow.

Am I correct on this?


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> Actually 15 degrees has more chest activation than any of the other angles.  Once you get over that, you are still using chest, but shoulder abduction starts to come into play and you start using your shoulders more.



That is exactly the answer I was looking for.  I have lower incline settings on my bench, and I am definitely looking to hit my chest a little harder.  Thanks for the advice, I will use less of an incline next time I do incline press.


----------



## plouffe (Feb 7, 2004)

15-30 Degree's. Within that range.


----------

